# Bird Launchers



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Just a little background on the subject of launchers. I have been into dogs for close to 30 years as well as my partner. I have owned just about every bird launcher made and found serious faults with all of them. My partner and I decided to make our own full knowing what we did not like in other bird launchers. 1. Lack of differnt throws (distance) 2.Poor quality and workmanship. 3. Kick releases that caused the bird shooter to have one foot off the ground before shooting! 4. Release systems that had to be used either manually or remote. 5. No safety provision to prevent accidental launching. 6 limited throws and elevation of throws. If you wanted to place a bird you had to move your launcher into a position within its range. 7. Hang time. This is very important when training a young dog. Long throws teach a dog to go to the bird rather than find the bird boy find the bird. 
Warren Price
www.Trainrite.net


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Warren, respect your thoughts. Not sure if this is an infomercial but I can't say I agree on all counts. Im sure you make a good product and more importantly it works for you, having said that my experience with Robert at Zinger Winger and more importantly his wingers have been nothing but stellar in quality, performance, and dependability. Im all for competition as I think its healthy but careful on making specific claims. As I said, you probably have a great product, wish you nothing but the best, but careful how one markets cause that alone could turn people off. take it for what its worth


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have yet to find fault with my Zinger box-launcher. It performs flawlessly, as advertised, and is very user-friendly in set up and operation. I like it better than my winger-type launchers, even though it won't throw quite as far.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

pixel shooter said:


> Hi Warren, respect your thoughts. Not sure if this is an infomercial but I can't say I agree on all counts. Im sure you make a good product and more importantly it works for you, having said that my experience with Robert at Zinger Winger and more importantly his wingers have been nothing but stellar in quality, performance, and dependability. Im all for competition as I think its healthy but careful on making specific claims. As I said, you probably have a great product, wish you nothing but the best, but careful how one markets cause that alone could turn people off. take it for what its worth


Pixil Shooter (wish you would sign your name lol)
It would be nice if we could put these two wingers up against each other and let them demonstrate their abilities. Then you could judge for yourself which is the better machine!
Warren Price


----------

